# sreservoir vs. Simulator (Rayquaza)



## Dragon

> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Chills 5/Pokemon, 1 direct healing/Pokemon, Weather moves, Perish Song
> Arena: Sky Pillar Peak
> 
> Rayquaza's home stage is the peak of the great Sky Pillar, which by itself is a hazardous journey. Filled with cracked and unstable floors, strong wild Pokemon and other hazards, We find ourselves transported directly to the peak of the Pillar, for this battle. The top is a craggy, rocky place about fifty feet square, with no source of water unless you count the clouds a few meters below the battling area. Rocks and holes litter the arena, and if one were to fall through the floor, that one would take 5% typeless damage and reappear back in the center of the stage.
> 
> Of course, above the clouds it's always sunny, though it's rather cold and there is less oxygen. There is nothing that can be done to change the weather, since the clouds are below the stage and Rayquaza's effect is in place. Every three rounds, an odd wind will pass through the stage, serving as either a Twister or Gust that hits both sides. Every round, Fire and Ice moves are randomly either boosted or deducted by 2%, both damage and energy. Any Pokemon that needs to breathe uses 2% more energy every round, since there is less oxygen.


*sreservoir's Active Squad*

Vilya the Female Kirlia
Ability: Trace
Item: Custap Berry
Body Modification: Envy of Birds


Nenya the Female Dratini
Ability: Shed Skin


God the Unknown Porygon2
Ability: Download
Item: Dubious Disc


Fluffy the Female Misdreavus
Ability: Levitate
Item: Lucky Egg


œ the Female Poliwag
Ability: Water Absorb
Item: Dawn Stone


OH DEAR the Female Lileep
Ability: Suction Cups
Item: Lucky Egg


Pom-pon the Female Aipom
Ability: Pickup
Move Modification: Encore


Pinch the Female Nincada
Ability: Compoundeyes
Item: Lucky Egg


Purple the Female Meowth
Ability: Technician
Item: Lucky Egg


Puff the Female Drifloon
Ability: Unburden

-sreservoir sends out
-Simulator commands
-sreservoir commands


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I send out Puff, the drifloon.

now, you are faster than rayquaza. in fact, you're basically faster than everything slower than electrode without outside factors, that's stupidly fast. that speed is going to be _abused_ here.

because rayquaza has a _terrible_ status movepool. so it _can't_ react properly to most of what we'll be doing. the worst case scenario if it decides to go for damage is draco meteor ~ outrage ~ outrage. and rayquaza doesn't learn roost for whatever reason, so things look pretty good for us.

now, rayquaza _does_ learn thunder wave, and we _really_ don't want to lose the speed advantage against it, so thunder wave it first. then telekinesis it; and if you run out things to do because rayquaza hasn't been stalling, stockpile.

if the commands given wouldn't work for any reason (protect or substitute, pretty much), just stockpile as much as possible, and wait until you do have a chance to do it.

*thunder wave / stockpile ~ thunder wave / telekinesis / stockpile ~ thunder wave / telekinesis / stockpile*


----------



## blazheirio889

... uh, sres, I was supposed to command first. Unless you insist on commanding first?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

... oops, I'm silly. no, you can command first.


----------



## blazheirio889

Hm, okay. *Substitute (15%)* first, so we'll only get inflicted by one status condition, max (hopefully). Then let's take advantage of our heightened crit ratio by using a heightened crit ratio move. *Stone Edge* gogogo. *Swords Dance* if Puff is Protecting, Detecting, what have you. *Shock Wave* if Puff has clones or you can't use Stone Edge for whatever reason.

Totally uninspired commands fff

*Substitute (15%) ~ Stone Edge/Swords Dance/Shock Wave ~ Stone Edge/Swords Dance/Shock Wave*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

okay, Puff, so the standard drifloon movepool is woefully lacking in moves that would prevent substitute, so we'd really prefer if the substitute never goes up. unfortunately, you don't learn snatch or taunt, either!

so instead, we'll take the alternative approach: just prepare enough that we can destroy it whenever we want.

we start with curse. we don't actually about primary effect of damage over time -- it's too slow for me to care about -- if the battle takes long enough for it to make a significant difference, I'm probably doing something horribly wrong. but it's a backup plan if needed, and I'm quite confident in a certain other pokémon's ability to stall for as long as necessary.

prepare a stockpile, then spit it up -- just about large enough to destroy that substitute. in fact, go a bit over (but not too much) just in case. it's also a momentary a boost to your defenses, so wait until after the second stone edge to use spit up.

*curse ~ stockpile (12%) ~ spit up*


----------



## Dragon

Oops I let this fall to the third page :o



> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Chills 5/Pokemon, 1 direct healing/Pokemon, Weather moves, Perish Song
> Arena: Sky Pillar Peak


ROUND 1

Business seems to be looking up for Dragons' Den Simulations. As Whirlpool leaves the front foyer, sending  the chimes on the door into a frenzy, another Trainer enters a few moments later. The Trainer seems to have something of an ambiguous gender, though the girl standing behind the counter is more interested in the cash in their hand.  sreservoir pauses in front of a cardboard cut-out of the legendary Sky High Pokemon, Rayquaza, before moving to the front counter. The girl snatches the money from its outstretched hand with something of a smile, before she leads them through the back door and through the maze of hallways and doors.

They passed a door with an alarming caution sign on it. A quick glance through the side window revealed an oddly serene island, though the screeches coming through the door indicated something to the contrary. What exactly was going on there? A flash of white and grey, followed by a streak and white and red and a loud _thump_ made both Trainers jump, and then they were moving on again. After a short trip that must have taken at least three minutes, the two Trainers arrive at an unusually shiny, flimsy looking wooden door. A red light comes on somewhere further down the hallway as the girl opens the door, and they enter without a word.

The door seems to have led to a small waiting room. The girl points sreservoir through yet another door, this one more heavily armoured with thick metal sheets lining both sides. She goes through a different side door, disappearing from sight as sreservoir comes to the main simulation room. The metal panelling on the floors and walls appear to be made of the same kind of metal as the door, giving the room a boxy feel, despite its size. Industrial lights overhead light up the entire room with a warm white light. Footsteps echo through the room as sreservoir walks a few steps, almost to the center of the room, when a bright flash of light makes it throw up an arm to cover its eyes. Still obscured by the bright lights, the room begins to move with mechanical clunks and whirrs of hidden panels. 

The floor under sreservoir's feet begins to shake and move upwards, and as it opens its eyes, the ground under its feet seems to have changed significantly. The formerly metal-lined room appears to have become a mountain peak, with clouds beyond the mountaintop clearing as far as the eye can see. As sreservoir turns around to take in the sight, it sees a cave that presumably leads back down to the base of the Sky Pillar. The ground is horribly unstable looking, complete with cracks and full out holes just littering the ground.

The ground begins to shake and rumble, pieces of the ground crumbling away to the lower floor at the slight movements. sreservoir looks around in anticipation  as the shaking of the ground increases, and stops all of a sudden. It jumps up in surprise as the clouds in front of it burst abruptly, parting as a green dragon explodes upwards from just below the clouds. It hovers in front of sreservoir, and roars mightily, shaking the ground and opening up quite a few more holes around the edges of the clearing. sreservoir reaches for a Pokeball fastened on its belt, completely unfazed by the Legendary's show, and sends out its Drifloon, Puff, with a shout. Puff eyes the huge dragon in front of her with some anticipation, drifting backwards slightly as Rayquaza roars again, curling and uncurling its tail quickly in amusement. Exactly what was such a tiny bag of air supposed to do? Get caught in its teeth? sreservoir takes a few steps back as Rayquaza coughs out a series of snarls that could be laughter. Come at me, bro, it seemed to be saying.

sreservoir (Oo)

[Puff] F <Unburden>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Swaying back and forth eagerly.

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 250%
*Energy:* 250%
*Status:* this is a joke right

Much to Rayquaza's surprise, Puff reacts right after sreservoir shouts commands to it, trembling and seeming to shudder with pain. A misty image of a knife appears in front of her, and she willingly drifts forwards into it, wincing as it sinks in to the hilt and _twists_. Rayquaza makes a low growling sound as the misty knife, now stained with a dark purple looking substance, dissolves into a fine powder and floats towards it. Rayquaza lashes at the powder with its tail, a low sound that makes the ground around it begin to tremble again, but can do nothing as it floats around its tail and up around its neck, to form a collar-like stain around it. Rayquaza thrashes about as the powder contacts its scales, knocking over a few rocks that fall a floor down. That stuff _burned,_ dammit. To its pleasure though, it saw that Puff was already severely wounded and starting to droop in the air. It was willing to do that to itself?

Rayquaza seems to be looking around Sky Pillar for something, something round? It turns over rocks and stones and finding one to its liking, Rayquaza breathes over it. A bright yellow, almost glowing mist falls from its mouth and is absorbed by the rock in its claw, two eye-like shapes and a yellow circle like Rayquaza's forming on its forehead. A long stream of the mist forms a makeshift tail, and Rayquaza looks into the eyes of its Substitute with a snarl. The Rayquaza-rock snarls back, a bit weakly, and Rayquaza nods. It would do. The rock floats in front of its creator and whips its tail about, eager to get stuff done.

Puff perks up slightly at the sight of the floating rock. She couldn't help but think about how unfitting it looked, whipping its tail about and trying to act like Rayquaza. She was good at making stuff too, though! Puff shivers and concentrates, and closes her eyes tightly as a thin stream of energy begins to flow from her. She blinks them open and sways side to side, stirring the energy hovering in the air around. It flutters about until it mostly settles in front of the Drifloon, and she seems to be satisfied with its position. The energy-mist quickly forms rectangular shapes and stacks up, creating a faint pattern in the air, not dissimilar to a brick wall. Puff drifts backwards and nods slightly, satisfied with her energy-wall. 

Rayquaza looks over the shoulder of its Substitute scornfully. A tiny brick wall not even the size of its tail was supposed to do what, again? It roars again, eager to show off as always. This time, its roar causes the ground to shake violently, and a bunch of tiny stone fragments crack and rise into the air. Puff looks around herself wildly as the stone fragments rise to about her level and shudder, before flying towards her with a vengeance, seeming to stall in the air slightly as they pass through the energy-brick wall in front of the Drifloon. Puff deflates slightly and is thrown backwards as the tiny rocks cut into her, leaving a bunch of tiny cuts in her front. She makes a high pitched squeaking noise and shakes around slightly to dislodge the stone fragments embedded in her.

Puff shudders and eyes Rayquaza angrily, swinging side to side in the air. She wanted to show it exactly what she was made of, though that was against her Trainer's orders. Instead, she floats down so her short energy barrier covers a bit more of her, and looks directly into Rayquaza's eyes. It growls in response and whips its tail around, lightly brushing the ground. Was that a challenge? Rayquaza lifts its head and roars again, making the ground shake. It slams its tail on the ground and lifts both claws in the air as hundreds of tiny stone fragments rise with it, shuddering in the air. Puff flinches back as they all fly at her and sink into the energy wall, slowed down only the slightest as they force their way through to cut into her. Puff winces as one fragment hits a particularly tender spot, where another chip of stone had cut her already. 

Puff makes an annoyed sound and sways side to side, making noises that could probably be interpreted as insults under her breath. Rayquaza roars a taunt in response, and Puff squeaks a comeback. Could it stop doing that? What exactly had it done that was so brag-worthy? Made a few rocks float? She appears to inhale deeply and expands to the maximum while Rayquaza looks on with something of a sour expression. The energy wall in front of her seems to be pulsing as Puff continues to inhale, and turns into strands of light as the Drifloon mentally pulls at it. The energy is absorbed back into Puff as she sucks in. When it appears she can't inhale anymore at the risk of exploding, Puff exhales and a ring of whitish-yellow energy explodes outwards from her towards Rayquaza. The Rayquaza rock dives in front of it, protecting its creator from the blast of energy with fatal results. It's thrown backwards and skids on the ground under Rayquaza, the yellow energy fading quickly from around the rock and dissipating in the air. Rayquaza looks at it almost disappointedly before looking up to face Puff and roaring again. Puff makes a high pitched noise in response. If it didn't stop that, its throat was going to get sore pretty quickly. It was probably just mad that she totally killed its rock-thing.

The black stain around Rayquaza's throat flares up with a dark purple, almost black light and both Rayquaza and Puff flinch away slightly in surprise. Rayquaza roars and thrashes about as the stain spreads further down its body, thickening out as it coats its green scales. What exactly was this stuff? It scratches at its neck with one claw while making low noises. Puff replies with a few quiet, high pitched sounds and some raspy breaths. Being overdramatic didn't get anyone anywhere.

sreservoir (Oo)

[Puff] F <Unburden>
*Health:* 13%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status:* Annoyed with Rayquaza's screaming. Already quite tired.

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 210%
*Energy:* 225%
*Status:* Stinging.
Cursed (25% damage a round).​
Notes
-This round, fire and ice typed moves were weakened by 2%.
-..And just for reference, Curse took 50% health off Puff.
-second Stone Edge was a critical hit.
-sreservoir commands first.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

so rayquaza has, more or less, two options! attack, and this ends quickly; don't attack, and this ends slowly! I'd _prefer_ the quick way, but it's not really my place to decide! ... the slow way would be so boring, though.

but first, Puff, destiny bond.

then wait for rayquaza. if it attacks with a damaging move which is not ineffective, that is fine; for the rest of the round, simply wait and attempt to magic coat any move targetting you.

if, on any action, rayquaza _doesn't_ deal damage, baton pass -- to Vilya if you are now slower than rayquaza due to the effect of tailwind or paralysis, or to Pom-pon in any other case.

*destiny bond ~ baton pass (Vilya) / baton pass (Pom-pon) / magic coat ~ baton pass (Vilya) / baton pass (Pom-pon) / magic coat*

augh there are probably too many loopholes


----------



## blazheirio889

*Extremespeed + Crunch* ought to finish Puff.

... in the off chance that it does not, then give me a *15% Substitute*.

*Extremespeed + Crunch ~ Substitute (15%) ~ nothing since round should end right blargh*


----------



## Dragon

...oh dear.



> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Chills 5/Pokemon, 1 direct healing/Pokemon, Weather moves, Perish Song
> Arena: Sky Pillar Peak


ROUND 2

sreservoir (Oo)

[Puff] F <Unburden>
*Health:* 13%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status:* Annoyed with Rayquaza's screaming. Already quite tired.

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 210%
*Energy:* 225%
*Status:* Stinging.
Cursed (10% of overall health per round).​
Rayquaza stops clawing at its neck long enough to let loose another roar, and Puff turns her face down to block the sound slightly. As she looks away Rayquaza takes the chance to send a pulse of energy to its mouth, and its gum-covered teeth flare up with black energy. It snaps its jaws together experimentally and whips its tail around, straightening out like an arrow as it sends itself flying towards Puff. The Drifloon looks up in time to make eye contact with Rayquaza as its teeth fill her vision, and she feels two rows of fire rake her face. Puff screeches and tumbles through the air as Rayquaza pulls up sharply, spiralling higher into the sky and arching backwards to return to its spot across from Puff.

Puff drifts sideways through the air, unusually unresponsive to Rayquaza's loud roars. It's quickly determined that she's unconscious with a few cautious pokes from her opponent, who roars victoriously as sreservoir steps forwards to recall its fallen Pokemon. Even while the black stain around Rayquaza's neck spreads, sparking with a dark purple light, it can't help but smirk slightly at the expression on sreservoir's face.

sreservoir (Xo)

[Puff] F <Unburden>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status:* Knocked Out!

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 189%
*Energy:* 217%
*Status:* Quite pleased with itself.
Cursed (10% of overall health per round).​
Notes
-So! At the speed Rayquaza was going at, it didn't really get the chance to bite down on Puff and fully use Crunch, so it sort of just hit her with the points of its teeth. Extremespeed doesn't affect Drifloon, but I had it add a bit of power to Crunch because it added speed to Rayquaza's attack. I treated the combo as having 110 BP and priority, for reference.
-res sends out
-simulator commands
-res commands


----------



## 1. Luftballon

feh, eight rounds of boredom, here we come!

I'll send out Vilya, the kirlia. we'll see if we can speed it up a bit.


----------



## blazheirio889

btw, just noticed, but in ASB Curse doesn't sap 10% of the max. health, it saps 10% of the current health.

This post and the one after it if proof is needed


----------



## Dragon

Alright, I'll change that.


----------



## blazheirio889

Okay so uh. *Substitute (15%)*, *Crunch*, and *Swords Dance* shall be your default commands.

If Vilya is going to Encore you or Snatch on the first action, then give her a nice *Shadow Claw* instead. 

If, when you are to use Crunch, there are clones, then use *Natural Gift*. If Reflect is up or Vilya is Protecting, Detecting, blah blah blah somehow inaccessible (kill Subs on sight), then use *Swords Dance*.

Use *Crunch* again if Vilya tries to Encore you on the third action.

*Substitute (15%)/Shadow Claw ~ Crunch/Natural Gift/Swords Dance ~ Swords Dance/Crunch*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

oh, huh. fun. begin with *encore*, more because we don't like substitutes than because we like being hit with super-effective high-crit-chance moves (although tbh calculations show outrage and draco meteor to be much more effective and efficient). from there, *telekinesis* rayquaza, and end with *will-o-wisp* for both a bit of extra damage and a small reduction in damage.

and once we've done what we need to, we'll only need to stall for a long time! isn't that wonderful!

*encore @ rayquaza ~ telekinesis @ rayquaza ~ will-o-wisp @ rayquaza*


----------



## Dragon

bluh sorry I was trying to logic this out and then I overthought it and then I got lazy and then I forgot about it and ugh.



> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Chills 5/Pokemon, 1 direct healing/Pokemon, Weather moves, Perish Song
> Arena: Sky Pillar Peak


ROUND 3

sreservoir (xO)

[Vilya] F <Trace>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Ready!

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 189%
*Energy:* 217%
*Status:* Quite pleased with itself.
Cursed (10% of overall health per round).​
Rayquaza keeps a close eye on its opponent as sreservoir goes through its pockets, wasting no time in choosing another Pokemon. It holds up a Pokeball grimly, before throwing it in front of Rayquaza silently. Rayquaza squints at its new opponent as the Pokeball opens with a burst of white light. The Pokemon that forms is a Kirlia, Vilya, who takes a few graceful steps to get closer to Rayquaza as soon as she forms fully. Vilya's Pokeball flies back to sreservoir's hand, and the Trainer mutters a quick few words to its Pokemon before they move away from each other, both staring Rayquaza in the eye. The Sky High Pokemon roars in response. That balloon barely put a dent in it. Some tiny ballerina thing wasn't going to do any better. Vilya shies away from the huge dragon, but stands up straighter and stares Rayquaza down at the urging of her Trainer. Some huge show-off wasn't going to scare them.

Rayquaza growls at the sudden boldness of its opponent. Fine, if she wanted to act all brave then she could go ahead and attempt to hurt it or something. Rayquaza curls its tail up in anticipation, and Vilya drifts forwards. To the dragon's surprise, she starts clapping and cheering for her opponent, and praising how it managed to knock out Puff. Oh yeah, that move was amazing. Puff was just drifting there, and then BAM! Instant KO. She didn't even stand a chance. That was such a cool attack. Rayquaza couldn't help but be a bit flattered by all this, if not somewhat suspicious. Did Vilya even _know_ how it knocked out Puff? There was no way she could have seen it, in any case. Still, Rayquaza's ego was bigger than its brain. When Vilya started cheering for a repeat of that attack, it couldn't help but oblige.

With a quick flick of its tail, Rayquaza dashes forwards with its teeth bared, and burning with a dark energy. Before Vilya can even flinch away from its opponent, Rayquaza flies into her and slashes at her with its teeth, before cart wheeling away through the air. Vilya flies backwards with a weak cry, coming to rest near her Trainer. Vilya gets to her feet shakily as Rayquaza spirals away, roaring with laughter as it spots the deep scratches across Vilya's arms and front. It hoped that stung. A lot.

Vilya winces as the dark energy burns into her skin, leaving an ugly stain. She frowns up at Rayquaza, and lifts her hands into the air. A faint pink aura forms around the majority of Rayquaza's body as Vilya extends her psychic power to the dragon, suspending it in the air unnoticeably. Not even Rayquaza seems to feel the change. The dragon doesn't seem to mind, either. It whips its tail about with a smirk at Vilya, oblivious to the pink aura around it. How did she like that?

Rayquaza seems to be still recovering from the effort from its sudden attack. It wasn't easy to lash out like that all of a sudden! While the dragon takes a moment to regain its breath, Vilya's already on the move. She waves her arms in an unusual pattern, and a tiny blue, flickering flame begins to take shape in front of her. With an almost casual flick of her wrist, she sends the flame flying towards her opponent. Rayquaza flinches backwards as the blue fire bursts on contact with its chest, and burns an interesting pattern there. It squirms for a moment in discomfort, before deciding against that as its scales rub against its tender burnt skin. Ouch, that was painful.

Rayquaza takes a moment to think about its next course of action. Of course, it wants to show off and impress Vilya with another combo attack after that warm reception but could it even pull it off well, in such a short time? Rayquaza doesn't have much time to act now, though it can't help but pause to think. Before it can really make a decision either way, the black stain around its throat begins to glow and spread again, making the dragon thrash around in pain, which only aggravates its burns. Rayquaza roars again, and Vilya can't help but smile a bit this time. After hardly doing anything, its roaring wasn't going to phase her.

sreservoir (xO)

[Vilya] F <Air Lock>
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* Proud of her efforts, but a bit suspicious of Rayquaza now.

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 168%
*Energy:* 208%
*Status:* Nursing its pride.
Cursed (10% of overall health per round). Encored (1 more action). Under telekinesis (2 more actions). Burnt (3% a round).​
Notes
-This round, fire and ice typed moves were weakened by 2%.
-Rayquaza had to wait to see what Vilya did before it could move, so Vilya encored Extremespeed+Crunch. Since Rayquaza was told to expect Encore, it was a bit less effective and will only encore it for two combos.
-Extremespeed+Crunch was treated as a 140 BP, Dark typed, priority attack.
-res commands first​


----------



## 1. Luftballon

right, so rayquaza is locked into its actions for basically the first two actions -- the full duration of our telekinesis -- and we must take advantage of this to the _fullest_ extent.

since its attack will be entirely concentrated on the first action, we'll *protect*; your energy is, in general, far more expendable than your health -- rayquaza gets nothing to attack energy. then, while it recharges, hit it with *hypnosis*.

final action will almost certainly be either snore or sleep talk, and we can't possibly predict what that'll do -- damage, most likely. doesn't matter, though, since it can't possibly do enough to KO you; just *toxic* it to speed up its end.

*protect ~ hypnosis ~ toxic*

see blazhy is this why encore is awesome. I mean, I'd rather have encore ~ spite ~ spite, but that isn't really practical because kirlia doesn't spite.


----------



## blazheirio889

Pretty sure that a Pokemon can Protect reflexively even if it's told to wait for an attack to come, especially since it's so fast. In my non-double battle against Kratos (can't be bothered to link right now), Kratos commanded his Eevee to wait for my attack, and then Protect, and it succeeded. There are also a bunch of examples out there of people saying, "Protect if this happens" and the Protect being successful. They're quite numerous, though I can't be bothered to dig them up, but if you want more examples I could go get them.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

?? where did protect get involved?


----------



## blazheirio889

...
Yeah nevermind, ignore me. I thought I put "Protect" in case of Encore. Whoops.

Commands in a sec.


----------



## blazheirio889

Alright then uh. Do your *combo thing* because we don't really have much of a choice, and when you finish... try to close your eyes? Anything to try to lower Hypnosis' accuracy. :P Though we'll probably still end up asleep. Though you still have plenty of energy left, so why not *Sleep Talk*? Though if by some miracle you are still awake, see if you can't dodge that Toxic and attack with *Fly*.

*whee combo ~ nothing ~ Sleep Talk/Fly*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

... oh, right, that restriction is only on multiple combos in a round.


----------



## Negrek

Incorrect. The action after a combo, you must take an action to recharge. Substitute here can only be used on the third action, if you're going to take the first two actions as a combo.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

is this another "rule threads are old, we'll go by negrek fiat"? because asb rules says "The pokémon performing this set of commands will perform only two actions, with the first having elements of both comet punch and thunderpunch and the second being light screen, which may correspond to its opponent's second or third action, depending on how the combo goes off. Note that it is also possible to chain all three actions together to form one stupendous combo attack. However, it is important to remember that not all attacks can logically combined. For example, it is rarely possible to combine hyper beam and, for example, ice beam, because hyper beam would usually be charged and fired from the same place as an ice beam, such that a pokémon wouldn't be able to power up and shoot both beams at once."


----------



## Negrek

Rules thread is old.


----------



## blazheirio889

... damnit. Negrek why must you keep nerfing combosss

Well Dragon, is it okay with you if I edit commands? Or have you already started?


----------



## Dragon

Yeah, go ahead. I haven't started yet.


----------



## blazheirio889

Actually, hold up a sec. Rayquaza was encored at the beginning of the round, so it would've been encored for 3 actions; Negrek says here that its encore counter would continue to go down, so Rayquaza should no longer be encored, right?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

negrek also says there that encore timer goes by attempts at repetition. I doubt the recharge action counts as an attempt; but does inability to attack due to actions-per-round restrictions count as an attempt?


----------



## Dragon

I'd say no.


----------



## Negrek

No


----------



## blazheirio889

Alright, edited my commands.


----------



## Dragon

> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Chills 5/Pokemon, 1 direct healing/Pokemon, Weather moves, Perish Song
> Arena: Sky Pillar Peak


ROUND 4

sreservoir (xO)

[Vilya] F <Air Lock>
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* Proud of her efforts, but a bit suspicious of Rayquaza now.

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 168%
*Energy:* 208%
*Status:* Nursing its pride.
Cursed (10% of overall health per round). Encored (1 more action). Under telekinesis (2 more actions). Burnt (3% a round).​
Rayquaza bunches itself up and prepares to shoot at Vilya, when it finds itself stuck fast in the air. It looks around itself curiously, trying to see if anything is holding it down, though it finds nothing. Why couldn't it move, then? Vilya smirks at Rayquaza's confusion and takes the opportunity to push her mental energy outwards, forming a green shield of energy around herself that quickly fades from sight. Rayquaza roars and thrashes about in the air in an effort to break free from its invisible bonds, and Vilya strains to keep it in place with her mind. The effort of keeping the flailling Rayquaza hovering in the air as well as her protective energy shield up is too much though, and the Sky High Pokemon charges forwards with a roar as its invisible bonds break. Mouth open, Rayquaza flies at Vilya at a ridiculous speed only to hit the Kirlia's faint green barrier, which flares up with light as its teeth glance off the shield. The dragon spins around in the air and heads away from Vilya with a sore mouth and pride while the Kirlia drops the barrier with a sigh. She really hoped the rest of the battle wouldn't be as tiring as that.

Vilya closes her eyes and extends mental tendrils towards her opponent as it settles back in place across from her. Rayquaza looks at the Kirlia suspiciously, and flinches back as she opens her eyes and thrusts into its mind with her own. Rayquaza finds itself unable to break eye contact with Vilya, even as its own eyes begin to flutter and it suddenly feels drowsy. The dragon sinks lower in the air and lets its eyes shut. With such a weak opponent, going to sleep for a little while couldn't hurt, right? Rayquaza curls up tighter, oblivious to Vilya's sudden grin. This was going great.

Before she can make a move however, Rayquaza begins to babble something incomprehensible and twist about. Vilya drifts backwards cautiously. Was it not really asleep, then? Was Rayquaza just tricking her? The dragon's eyes snap open all of a sudden and Vilya jerks backwards in surprise, though a cloer look reveals its eyes to be out of focus, like it's operating on autopilot. Vilya tenses while Rayquaza takes in a huge breath and exhales slowly, creating a surprisingly cold gust of wind. The Kirlia can't help but shiver as the dragon's breath lowers her body temperature, and makes it a bit harder to move. Were those ice crystals just now, that hit her? Rayquaza seems to be properly asleep now; snoring lightly and paying the Kirlia no attention.

With a sort of half-shrug, Vilya gathers her wits about her and puts her hands together, closing her eyes again. She spreads her palms to form a sort of sphere between them, and small flecks of dirt fly from around the arena towards her open hands. The small orb of dirt slowly takes on a vague purple hue, and when the Kirlia is satisfied with it she flicks her hands out towards Rayquaza. The small purple sphere of dirt bursts on Rayquaza's side and the purple hue spreads along its scales for a few moments before fading slightly. The dragon pays its new stain no attention, only rousing slightly from its sleep as the black stain around its neck continues to spread with a crackling sound. The stain that was previously a collar shape seemed to have morphed into more of a huge shapeless black blotch than anything. Rayquaza sputters for a few moments in apparent pain before going back to its restful sleep. 

sreservoir (xO)

[Vilya] F <Air Lock>
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Grinning at her success.
-1 Speed

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 147%
*Energy:* 192%
*Status:* Would probably still be nursing its pride if it wasn't asleep.
Asleep (moderate). Cursed (10% of overall health per round). Burnt (3% a round). Severely Poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next)​
Notes
-This round, fire and ice typed moves were boosted by 2%.
-...look at those statuses on Rayquaza.
-Extremespeed+Crunch had a 50/50 chance to break Telekinesis, and it did.
-Hypnosis still hit, though!
-Sleep Talk called Icy Wind.

-Simulator commands first.


----------



## blazheirio889

"Every round, Fire and Ice moves are randomly either boosted or deducted by 2%, both damage and energy. "
Since it actually matters now, which effect was it? Haha we probably need to revise that so people actually know when it happens...

Also Dragon, how much do you decrease base power of physical attacks by when a Pokemon is burned?


----------



## Dragon

Whoops forgot to write that in. I'll just. Stealthily. 

And I treat burns as a -2 to Attack.


----------



## blazheirio889

Okay, *Sleep Talk *when asleep, *Dragon Pulse* when awake, *Crunch* if you can't use Dragon Pulse for whatever reason or if Vilya has a Light Screen. /lazy

*Sleep Talk/Dragon Pulse/Crunch x3*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

status, status. thunder wave early, substitute quickly, then pain split. this seems adequate.

although, how do you do sleep?

*thunder wave ~ substitute (20%) ~ pain split*


----------



## Dragon

sreservoir said:


> although, how do you do sleep?


Exactly what do you want to know?


----------



## Dragon

wow I can't be trusted with anything hahaha.



> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Chills 5/Pokemon, 1 direct healing/Pokemon, Weather moves, Perish Song
> Arena: Sky Pillar Peak


ROUND 5

sreservoir (xO)

[Vilya] F <Air Lock>
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Grinning at her success.
-1 Speed

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 147%
*Energy:* 194%
*Status:* Would probably still be nursing its pride if it wasn't asleep.
Asleep (moderate). Cursed (10% of overall health per round). Burnt (3% a round). Severely Poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next)​
Rayquaza twists about and scrapes its tail on the ground below, opening its eyes with a start. Vilya frowns as the dragon looks around in confusion, presumably still a bit tired from its sleep. That tiny scrape against the ground enough to wake it up? Really? She sighs as Rayquaza roars and whips the tip of its tail about like an angry cat. Have at it, then. Rayquaza inhales deeply, snout pointed straight up in the air, and exhales in Vilya's direction. An orb of blueish-purple energy flows from its mouth towards the Kirlia and sears an interesting pattern into her skin. Tears of pain well up in her eyes as she looks up at the dragon. If it kept that up, she wouldn't be able to survive for long.

She'd just have to keep him from doing that, then. Vilya closes her eyes and moves her hands around shakily, electric sparks forming in the air around her. They bunch together in the air with a flick of her hand, and she sends them flying in a wave towards Rayquaza with a flick of the other hand. Rayquaza winces as the sparks burst on its side and make its muscles seize up. It growls as the tip of its tail freezes up and shoots a glare at Vilya. It could not catch a break. All these things flying at it and leaving stains on its nice scales. Couldn't Vilya just.. stop and fight? Instead of just spraying sparks everywhere and all.

Rayquaza inhales deeply and begins to gather energy in its mouth, when its jaw locks painfully and it slumps with a high pitched whine. Vilya grins and gets right to work gathering rocks together in front of herself with mental energy. She roughly lumps it together in the shape of a Kirlia and concentrates, really focuses on the rock-shape. A pinkish glow blinks into existence around the rocks and two spots of light that could vaguely be called eyes light up on the rock-Kirlia's head. The Substitute looks at its master and nods. It knew exactly what was needed of it.

Rayquaza coughs and growls an angry threat, having finally regained control of its jaw. With a hiss, it starts to focus energy into its mouth and exhales sharply, sending an orb of bluish-purple energy flying at Vilya. Fast as Rayquaza is, Vilya's Substitute is even faster, though. The rock-Kirlia leaps into the path of the attack and digs its legs into the ground to keep itself from flying backwards into its master. Vilya makes a small noise as the substitute shakes itself out and gets oriented again, missing a large chunk of its side. That.. looked painful.

Vilya would pay Rayquaza back for that, then. Reaching a mental tendril towards the dragon, she wraps her mind around its own and draws a portion of it away. Rayquaza freezes as it feels the odd sensation of its consciousness being drawn from its body and mingling with Vilya's. It wants to growl in confusion, but finds its body wasn't responding. What was this? A wall of mental energy divides the two suddenly, and both Pokemon retreat back into themselves warily. Rayquaza finds that it's feeling a lot weaker than before that mind mixing thing, while Vilya looks quite a lot healthier. Did it just steal its energy? What was going on?

Rayquaza wasn't sure exactly what was going on, though what it did know for sure was that Vilya's rock creation was going to prevent it from attacking its master. And that wasn't cool. It locks eyes with the Substitute and hisses, cocking its head back and drawing energy into its mouth. The dragon spits the energy towards Vilya and just as before, the rock-Kirlia leaps in the path of the attack. This time, it explodes violently into burnt chunks of rock, and Rayquaza locks eyes with the surprised Vilya proudly. That was what it was going to do to her, it roared. When it was done with her, Vilya would be a bunch of rock chunks on the ground. That was right.

Rayquaza freezes up and shivers as the effects of all the burns and stains on its body catch up to it. The black mark spreads even further down its back, now creeping up its claws, and the burns and faint purple stain on its front are stretched painfully. Rayquaza hisses in pain and curls its claws into fists. Ridiculous. Real Pokemon fought with attacks and dealt damage, and didn't just 

sreservoir (xO)

[Vilya] F <Air Lock>
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 42%
*Status:* Tired, but feeling a lot better.
-1 Speed

Simulator (O)

[Rayquaza] X <Air Lock>
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 182%
*Status:* Pretty tired.
Paralyzed (moderate). Cursed (10% of overall health per round). Burnt (3% a round). Severely Poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next)​
Notes
-Rayquaza woke up on the first action. Huh.
-..and Dragon Pulse was a critical hit on the third action. Rayquaza's not lucky today.
-res commands first.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

... well, it's been a while, I suppose. not quite as bad as I did to pathos, though, I guess!

we are at ... well, probably at least 30 speed; and rayquaza, some 24, I believe. this is good, but not necessarily sufficient. if rayquaza does anything which would change your relative speeds, wait for it take the opportunity to *Encore* it -- it won't be very good for it in the long run if it can't exploit that speed. actually, hell, encore anything that hurts less than a dragon claw. which includes "does not hurt." if it does not try anything funny, instead start by inflicting confusion. if none of these apply, or if you simply cannot hit rayquaza ... eh, just chill; you'll need the energy. it's not as if it can really afford to substitute, either, what with it dying from residuals.

*Encore / Confuse Ray / Chill x3*


----------



## blazheirio889

Well, can't hear Encore if you're sleeping. Also cannot see pretty lights! Technically Vilya can still hit Rayquaza; it just won't affect it. So... *Rest*, *Chill*, *Sleep Talk*. Yay. If for some reason you could not Rest (maybe Vilya decided to throw out a Confuse Ray early, idk, not likely at all but may as well use those conditionals), move your actions forward and try again.

*Rest ~ Chill/Rest ~ Sleep Talk/Chill/Rest*


----------



## blazheirio889

invisible post destroyer


----------



## Mai

*Round Five End!*

*Team Simulator*






 Rayquaza (-)
*Ability:* Air lock
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 182%
*Status:* Pretty tired. Paralyzed (moderate). Cursed (10% of overall health per round). Burnt (3% a round). Severely poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next).
*Item:* None
*Commands:* Rest ~ Chill/Rest ~ Sleep Talk/Chill/Rest

*Team sreservoir*










 Vilya (F)
*Ability:* Air lock
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 42%
*Status:* Tired, but feeling a lot better. -1 speed.
*Item:* None
*Commands:* Encore / Confuse Ray / Chill x3

*Round Six Begin!*

Vilya looked coldly at the monstrous dragon that, just last round, was horrendously powerful and could tear her to pieces. Looking at it now... it wasn't that bad, actually. She had cut it down to size. Excellent. Now, all she had to do was watch and take appropriate response to its actions... she couldn't encore blindly, after all. She looked closely, trying to wait it out, and---well, it seemed Rayquaza was getting bored of her inaction. It had fallen asleep, after all. Sighing, Vilya turned to the unresponsive legend and decided to work her magic. _<Oh, wow, that's quite impressive,>_ she telepathically admitted, albeit with a large amount of exaggeration. _<You... seem to have healed every bit of damage I managed to inflict. C'est la vie, I suppose--something like this is to be expected from an impressively tenacious creature as you. I _do_ hope to never see that again, however. It would be most... unhelpful. Really.>_ Reverse psychology was very effective, in most instances. She had no doubt it would work; while she was not Darkrai, her power was surely great enough to infiltrate the dreaming mind.

... Or perhaps it wasn't. The serpentine creature had made no change in behavior, except for slowly coiling into an apparently comfortable position. There was nothing to applaud, she was afraid, and her foe did not seem very susceptible to distraction... so she supposed she could rest a small while. Slowly, carefully, her eyelids fluttered shut, and only just managed to stay upright through sheer luck. The answer was unclear as to how Vilya slept upright, but either way the kirlia balanced on those stilt-like legs like that sort of thing was natural. Perhaps it was, considering that she was a psychic type.

She stayed in that position for a significant amount of time, thoroughly content--however, this sort of break could not last forever. Rayquaza roared emphatically, rustling in its sleep and somehow managing to exude ice from claws. Vilya originally dismissed it as the dragon just being restless (possibly because she refrained from opening her eyes to check), but she was soon proven wrong; Rayquaza tossed a large volley of rocks at her, dropping their temperature to below freezing in the process. Vilya didn't even pay enough attention to see the projectiles flying her way until they hit her; that woke her up, certainly, and sent her tumbling to the ground in the process. Too drowsy to fling off the boulders telekinetically, she was forced to dig herself out--only to make sure she suffered the full force of an unexpectedly powerful gust of air racing through the arena. 

She would have preferred to stay asleep. After all, she didn't even see Rayquaza cringe with pain as her partner's curse took effect; perhaps that would have softened the deal.

*Team Simulator*






 Rayquaza (-)
*Ability:* Air lock
*Health:* 158%
*Energy:* 138%
*Status:* Waking up from its nap nicely, but still wishing that sleep could shed a curse. Cursed (10% of overall health per round).
*Item:* None
*Actions:* Rest ~ Chill ~ Sleep Talk

*Team sreservoir*










 Vilya (F)
*Ability:* Air lock
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 56%
*Status:* A bit fussed up. -1 speed.
*Item:* None
*Actions:* Encore~ Chill~ Chill

*Notes:*

Was sort of confused where "encore everything" intercepted with confuse ray, but it didn't matter anyway.

"Hit" is a pretty weird word in this case, actually. With encore... there's no real effect other than being encored, and it's not a punch in the face in which it would _hit_, but just not work. Vilya wasted the first action (because she wasn't really sure whether encore would work), but spent the rest chilling.

Ice moves were boosted this round; otherwise, avalanche would have both dealt and cost 6%. I guess you're lucky, blazhy?

Gust was used at the end of the round; I had it inflict a flat 4% damage.

Blazhy commands first! (For everyone that's just randomly reading the reffings, I'm temporarily replacing Dragon in the simulations.)

*Calculations:*

Rest - worked = 0% damage, 50% energy, no accuracy/crit roll (cannot miss; does no damage). Paralysis roll 59, needed 75 or higher to activate.
Encore - failed = 0% damage, 4% energy, no accuracy/crit roll (failed with sleep; does no damage).
Chill - worked = 0% damage, +10% energy, no accuracy/crit roll (cannot miss; does no damage).
Chill - worked = 0% damage, +10% energy, no accuracy/crit roll (cannot miss; does no damage).
Sleep talk/avalanche = 8% damage, 4% energy, no accuracy roll (cannot miss). Crit roll 22, needed 90 or above to activate. Paralysis roll 61, needed 75 or higher to activate.
Chill - worked = 0% damage, +10% energy, no accuracy/crit roll (cannot miss; does no damage).


----------



## blazheirio889

Vilya should probably have 82% remaining, not 88%, right?


----------



## Mai

Right, I must have forgotten to change the overall health when double-checking the calculations.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

what where did my item go

ed: huh, dragon seems to have ignored it, too. am saddened!


----------



## blazheirio889

Bluhhh very sorry for the delay

Okay Rayquaza, just *Crunch* all the way through. Switch to *Dragon Pulse* if you are unable to Crunch due to Disable, Telekinesis, what have you, and also if you were Charmed, Reflect is up, or there are clones. Use *Extremespeed* to dodge and attack if Vilya tries to inflict status on you (e.g. Will-o-Wisp, Thunder Wave, Hypnosis).

I am so ~inspired~ am I not

*Crunch/Dragon Pulse/Extremespeed x3*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

is useful that rayquaza is now slower than us, it is, and that we're commanding second this time -- you know what that means, right? in any case, all of those moves are essentially harmless, so we'll let the health differential increase as we go about our own plans.

still, we want to control the damage rate. thus, we'll rely on rayquaza's need to wait and watch what _we're_ doing before it can go about its own things: first, go with _Sing_. now, I have no idea how the hell you would go about dodging a song, but since apparently Sing can _miss_ and that is what rayquaza's commands say, this should cause it to Extremespeed to dodge in response.

now, if the dodging unworks and Sing takes effect anyway (which seems reasonable and logical but logicking seems to unwork frequently so I have no clue; mai, you figure it out yourself), then take advantage of the sleep to give it a *Nightmare*, and we'll figure something out later. if rayquaza is awake, however, it will need to wait for us to make a move before it can decide its own actions -- and that is our chance to *Disable* it. Disable should last a good while, so instead of taking advantage of it immediately, we will instead end with *Trick Room* -- even if rayquaza is asleep for the third action -- to simplify our commands. (it's not like we care all that much about the loss of an action -- we're stalling, eh?)

*Sing ~ Nightmare / Disable ~ Trick Room*


----------



## blazheirio889

Ending this battle in a draw. Puff the Drifloon and Vilya get 1 EXP each.


----------

